# First Swallow!



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

It feels like summer here today and the first Swallow has arrived in Okehampton


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

bazzeruk said:


> It feels like summer here today and the first Swallow has arrived in Okehampton


I still haven't seen one. Gutted from Essex. 

Seen plenty other stuff though like Blackcaps, chiffchaffs, Willow Warblers, Chaffinch, a pair of local Buzzards which are now established in parts of Essex, Kestrels, little owl and many others.  8)

Steve


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Chigman said:


> bazzeruk said:
> 
> 
> > It feels like summer here today and the first Swallow has arrived in Okehampton
> ...


Which part of Essex? I lived in Chelmsford and Colchester - no buzzards there in the 50s and 60s!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Been around for at least a week over here. But then I guess we get the bugs first as well.

Ray.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

bazzeruk said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > bazzeruk said:
> ...


Hi Bazzer

Nah-no Buzzards around our way back then, it's just a recent thing but have seen more and more every year for about twenty years. Now I see them near enough every time I go out, especially when I'm out on a bike ride.

I live in Chigwell-Essex. Hence me user-name 

Steve


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

No Swallows yet they normally arrive on the 13th April (Central Yorkshire), plenty of Buzzards and Red Kites.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

You must have missed my post about swallows, I saw them on the first of April in East Devon (not an April Fool joke)
Funny thing is, haven't seen any since


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi all, 
Yesterday April 6th , they returned to our stables. We live near Swansea. Its a lovely feeling when we see them back again year after year. Summer must be on the way.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Here at the Spanish meet in Denia we have been watching them all week. Expect they have been refuelling for the next leg of their migration.
Saw my first hoopoe two days ago, thought it was going to be a bigger bird than it was. Smaller than a pigeon but bigger than a blackbird.

Also spotted scorpion track on waste ground next to aire.......but don't let on to the ladies :wink:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

they've been back a week here in Exeter


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Saw my first sallow this year by the Mersey yesterday. Felt I had to tell someone and the tramp lying on the bench was so impressed that he said he would be looking out for others.
Thought I might not retain my credibility if I'd also pointed out the Buzzard overhead. Do you think the Buzzards are the responsible for the decline in Kestrels? There used to be hundreds of them around a couple of years ago but I'm hardly seeing any these days.


----------



## Trialblazer (May 31, 2010)

Saw them on 23rd March here in Christchurch Dorset,house martins first then couple days later swallows, first sign of summer. Yes !!


----------



## jontan (Aug 30, 2009)

A few weeks ago they were pouring into Spain over the Straights of Gibraltar, swallows, sand martins, house martins.

Walking along the canal today north of Lancaster and two white storks were circling overhead, just like being back in Andalucia....this must be a first for Lancashire


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think I know the area. It's near to the maternity hospital isn't it?
I like watching the Kingfishers in the creeks near Glasson Dock.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just spotted me first Swallow yesterday 13/4/11. Now for a Cuckoo. 8) 

Steve


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just seen the first swallows here in Dumfriesshire today. Weather needs to catch up a bit thought. It's dry but very overcast and a bit chilly. 

Sue


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

And better still, I've just seen my first 'Hobby' of the year. 8)  

steve


----------

